# exited with preempt_count, xfs

## plasmagunman

i found that some people had this problem a few months ago, it seems that it is back...

with xfs-filesystem as / and a Preemptible Kernel with the gentoo-sources linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7 i get a lot of "exited with preempt_count"-messages when booting. well, i read that this isn't that dangerous, but then, what is it? and now the question: is there a fix somewhere, or should i just disable the Preemptible Kernel -flag? i turned it on because i read that it will make konqueror faster.

----------

## Frain

I _think_ that that behaviour's normal - the application does something and then exits, as it is supposed to be, and as an extra, the kernel tells you its preempt_count.

----------

## plasmagunman

well, and what is this preempt_count?

----------

## klieber

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF8&q=preempt_count

--kurt

----------

## JefP@@

normaly all apps should stop with a preempt count 0, if not this is  logged / shown in your console ... xfs messes preempt counts up .. it's harmless, but kinda spammy for the logs ...

A solution is to get the xfs kernel patch from the sgi website. I'm using the vanilla sources, with this patch now ... (and ofcourse the preemptive patch  :Razz: )

----------

## Jesse

just edit the code out.  it's in /usr/src/linux/kernel/exit.c

it's harmless and when you have your logs displaying on your desktop, it's completly ludicrous to leave in if you're not working on the preempt patch yourself ... not to mention all the stuff the kernel has to do to pass those strings around and indeed 'spam' your poor filesystem with useless garbage  :Smile: 

----------

## plasmagunman

okay. i tried a vanilla-kernel, patched xfs, preempt and low-latency and had the same problem. so i commented out this part in exit.c and it worked. but this solution seems a little bit ugly, no?

well, ugly or not, since it works i'm as happy as i can be. thanks.

----------

